# Political quiz



## the ghost of MT (Oct 29, 2012)

Where do you rank? http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz

Here's mine- http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz_result ... .gif&p=100

I'm especially interested to see Plainsman's response.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz_result ... 0.gif&p=30


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

These are some broad questions. Each one covers things you may have differing opinions on. Not sure how accurate it really is.

http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz_result?e=100&i=50_100.gif&p=50


----------



## the ghost of MT (Oct 29, 2012)

What concerns do you have specifically?


----------



## jacobsol80 (Aug 12, 2008)

Legalize all drugs? Really? That is a far more complicated question than just yes, no, or maybe.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

jacobsol80 said:


> Legalize all drugs? Really? That is a far more complicated question than just yes, no, or maybe.


That's one question that I didn't like. I think we should legalize pot and make money off of it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Questions are a bit too broad, makes the quiz results kind of questionable. I am in favor of legalizing marijuana, but not all drugs. Still it pegged me conservative, which is correct.

http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz_result ... 0.gif&p=40

Huntin1


----------



## the ghost of MT (Oct 29, 2012)

I think "maybe" on that question is equivalent to "some drugs."

So what personal freedoms other than drugs were you guys more conservative on?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I disagreed with the military question, although I favor an all volunteer military I realize that that may not produce enough manpower in times of war.

Also disagreed with the sex between consenting adults, to have no laws whatsoever concerning things like prostitution, is in my opinion, not such a good thing.

As I said, questions were too broad, not enough allowance for ahhh, gray areas, for lack of a better term.

And this is all just my opinion.

Huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes the questions were far to broad. I had to answer to man as maybe. That put me almost dead center centrist. I consider myself conservative. Cutting spending by 50% sounds impossible so I had to disagree. I think 30% would be more realistic. I think the test was so short and nebulous that it was meaningless.

http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz_result ... 0.gif&p=40

If I am forced off the maybe answers I fall this direction: http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz_result ... 0.gif&p=50

Edit Monday evening: If I eliminate all the maybe answers I end up here: http://www.theadvocates.org/quiz_result ... 0.gif&p=40

Eliminating all of the maybe answers made me feel very uneasy. The questions were very poor. For example free speech? We are all for that, and I hate political correct speech, but I'm not for idiots screaming bomb on board an airplane.


----------

